# Beyond DVC



## Bill4728 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is a story about the next step beyond DVC Disney Golden Oaks link


----------



## presley (Mar 6, 2014)

Even if I could afford to buy that, I don't see myself as needing 5 bedrooms and 5 bathrooms when I am that old.  I haven't even needed that with having kids.  That sounds like it needs a full time maid.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah, that's nuts. Maybe to live there, but as a vacation home? Absurd!

And they're so stingy! Look at what the FAQ says about the passes:
"For each closing on a homesite or completed home by December 31, 2014, the household will receive five complimentary Golden Oak Resident Passes each year for three years. Each Golden Oak Resident Pass includes One Premium Annual Pass and separately, five additional one-day Theme Park tickets."

So they don't even give you 5 passes a year for as long as you own the home. They give you 1 pass for 3 years and then some one-day tickets. Ugh.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Mar 6, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Yeah, that's nuts. Maybe to live there, but as a vacation home? Absurd!
> 
> And they're so stingy! Look at what the FAQ says about the passes:
> "For each closing on a homesite or completed home by December 31, 2014, the household will receive five complimentary Golden Oak Resident Passes each year for three years. Each Golden Oak Resident Pass includes One Premium Annual Pass and separately, five additional one-day Theme Park tickets."
> ...



Actually it is better than you think...

You will get 5 Golden Oak Passes, each is a Premium AP + 5 Park Day tix.
So you get 5 Premium APs and 25 individual park tix per year times 3 years.

However, this is indeed a deal for the rich and famous. You get to mingle with the shakers and movers at the club.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 6, 2014)

DisneyDenis said:


> Actually it is better than you think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh you're right.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyS (Mar 8, 2014)

I've driven past Golden Oaks several times during Disney trips. The entrance is surprisingly low-key. You wouldn't know it's full of multimillion dollar houses. I don't know if that will change when the Four Seasons opens -- maybe the Four Seasons will have its own entrance.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah, that's crazy.  I've been by it, but no way (even if I was wealthy) would I want to live there. $25,000 maintenance fees a year - whew!  I could buy a nice chunk of resale DVC points with that!


----------

